# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Winstrol for pitchers

## bbplayer9

i've been doing some research lately but i cant find an article with enough details. im trying to understand how does stanozolol make you throw faster, is it because it works with the fast twitch muscle fiber? also, i hear that body builders use it to get ripped but i've read descriptions on it and it says it's for people who suffer from severe weight loss and anemia etc... is the only weight gain muscle weight? and also due to the effect it has on joints i hear that deca is good for repairing those damaged joints, considering you r a pitcher, what's a good stack for winstrol .
thanks

----------


## LB 35

I would not use winstrol man, thats gonna be tough as hell on your joints. I would say as a pitcher your best bet would be to run either anavar or oral turninabol. You will not gain a lot of mass off of either of these which is good because you dont want much mass as a pitcher but you will get stronger. I would do some research on both of these and definetely stay away from the winstrol.

----------


## bbplayer9

yeah, thats my concern too but i hear that if u stack winny with like deca or test then the effect on the joints wont be as bad, i read that deca helps u rebuild those damaged joints, im gonna research about var,i dont know if it has the same effects as winny on pitchers, man, winny its been proven a 100 time to add mhp to the fastball,if u tell me that if stacking it with deca my joints wont get ****ed up, thats what im gonna do.

----------


## LB 35

If you just stack winny and deca together you are gonna have a lot of sexual problems man. You will not be able to get it up

----------


## RMBros

> yeah, thats my concern too but i hear that if u stack winny with like deca or test then the effect on the joints wont be as bad, i read that deca helps u rebuild those damaged joints, im gonna research about var,i dont know if it has the same effects as winny on pitchers, man, winny its been proven a 100 time to add mhp to the fastball,if u tell me that if stacking it with deca my joints wont get ****ed up, thats what im gonna do.


Deca just hides the joint damage by holding more fluid in the joints. When you come off, you'll still have damage.

Try something similar like EQ - not much bloat, bulk, or gyno problems and you still get strength gains. Plus, with EQ you actually get more cross sectional strength in your ligs and tendons, from what I've read.

----------


## JR.SHRED

> Deca just hides the joint damage by holding more fluid in the joints. When you come off, you'll still have damage.
> 
> Try something similar like EQ - not much bloat, bulk, or gyno problems and you still get strength gains. Plus, with EQ you actually get more cross sectional strength in your ligs and tendons, from what I've read.



not true at all deca will lubricate the joints when you are on winstrol and winstrol drys the joints out if you come off deca and winstrol your joints dont dry back out, did you just make that up?

----------


## JR.SHRED

Anavar would be a great substitute if not even better. Now if you choose to do winstrol I would make sure you do a low amount of deca with it and also test to keep your sex drive up, and make sure you have your ant-e's and your post cycle ready

----------


## RMBros

> not true at all deca will lubricate the joints when you are on winstrol and winstrol drys the joints out if you come off deca and winstrol your joints dont dry back out, did you just make that up?


I admit I was thinking of d-bol when I responded, but the same would be true for deca , only less noticably, wouldn't it?

If you're going to use deca, why throw in the winny at all? I like your suggestion of Anavar or Deca/Test or, to throw out another couple - EQ or EQ/Test.

My point wasn't that Winny will dry them out - it actually is supposed to make tendons thicker, yet more brittle from my understanding.

That's not from my personal experience, but from an article I ran across doing research for my first cycle.

There weren't any refs, so it could just be considered an opinion piece, but it jibes with everything else I've stumbled across, so I chose to believe it:




> While injecting test increases protein syntesis by roughly 50 times, depending on dose and time, most bodybuilders forget that it will reduce collagen synthesis by more than 50% -- more like 80%, giving you the collagen synthesis rate of a senior citizen. Since collagen makes up tendons, bros are very prone to injury if they continue to lift very heavy, unless they cycle off T and let their collagen synthesis get back to normal. It's like having the skeletal muscle of a gorilla with the tendons of a very old man. 
> 
> Winstrol increases collagen synthesis. It will give you bigger tendons. However, your body compensates for this by making them more brittle, weaker, and more prone to injury. I can't tell you how many bros work out anaerobically and become injured while on winstrol. Guys who lift in the 1-5 rep range while on winstrol, to baseball players who sprint all out from a stationary position -- winstrol should be the LAST drug they choose. Most of them like winstrol because they don't get the weight gain from it but it is very detrimental to bros who train for any sport anaerobically. Tendons tear easily on it. 
> Also, the drugs I mention increase collagen syn while also increasing collagen cross-linking integrity, making for a much stronger tendon. 
> 
> Winstrol, on the other hand, will dramatically increase collagen syn, but ironically it decreases collagen cross-linking integrity, thus making a much weaker tendon. 
> 
> You can plan a cycle of AAS which will increase collagen synthesis and skeletal muscle growth at the same time. The key is the drug(s) you choose. 
> 
> ...

----------


## RMBros

JR. Shred put enough doubt in me to make me search the profiles, and it looks as though I'm at least partially right:

From the Deca profile on this board:




> Also, Ive read many places that Deca stores water in connective tissue, thus alleviating joint pain. I have no idea what storing water in the joints means. I have no idea how to really quantify that statement, or where it started.


Not overwhelming support, but at least other people have mentioned it.

Further down:




> Many members of Steroid.com also complain of water-retention with this drug, and again, Im inclined to agree. Letrozole seems to be a preferred choice to combat this, and its my favorite for this use. This water retention would seem to make Deca more suitable for bulking rather than cutting, although it can be succesfully used for either.


It's my understanding that the bloat/water-retention is what causes the fluid in the joints to increase, but, again, I'm just going on what I've read, not personal experience.

All that being said, why use winny at all? Why not just go with Deca/Test, Anavar , EQ, Oxandrolone, or Primo? Or, go outside AAS and get some GH, which will also increase joint/tendon strength and skeletal muscle.

----------


## JR.SHRED

Deca will lubricate your joints and winstrol will dry them out, use them together it is very effective. Why use winstrol instead of anavar because it works better with some people, especially myself. Use winstrol and anavar together is the best I get great results off of the two together

----------


## RMBros

Guess I misunderstood what you were saying - sorry about the long rant then.

I agree though, if you're going to do winny, do something like deca as well.

----------


## BooCooo

i took winny all during my season last year and it really did a number on my arm, it got to the point, i had to wear a tennis elbow pad to even throw and i play outfield. So i would say stay away from it if you going to throw bullpens all the time. deca and eq will stay in your system way to long if you get tested.

----------


## bbplayer9

my goal is not to gain weight, my goal is to work the fast twitch muscle fiber and winny is been proven to do so, i mentioned deca because i read that it aliviates the joint pain, ive been suggested to do winstrl/test, but the only problem is that it stays in ur body 2 long.
have any of u bsbllplayer used anavar ?

----------


## k0nsl

I did winstrol a couple of years ago and my joints are horrible...I was young, uneducated when I used it, and did not research the topic throughly. On top of it all, I had bad joints before that.

The worst pain is in my knees and feet.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> my goal is not to gain weight, my goal is to work the fast twitch muscle fiber and winny is been proven to do so, i mentioned deca because i read that it aliviates the joint pain, ive been suggested to do winstrl/test, but the only problem is that it stays in ur body 2 long.
> have any of u bsbllplayer used anavar?



first off ....... how old are u ...... what level do u play at ..... what are ur stats (height, weight, experience, etc.)

next ........ if u are lookin to gain some mph on your fastball ........... start by evaluating your mechanics ..... that is the easiest way to improve yourself as a pitcher

----------


## bbplayer9

> first off ....... how old are u ...... what level do u play at ..... what are ur stats (height, weight, experience, etc.)
> 
> next ........ if u are lookin to gain some mph on your fastball ........... start by evaluating your mechanics ..... that is the easiest way to improve yourself as a pitcher


i play professional thats all im gonna say, 2 pitchers on my team did a cycle of winstrol only and they'r throwin in the mid 90's now but i heard winstrol only cna be bad for ur joints that why im trying to get some info on the subject, my two buddys they dont know sht they took it cuz they were told to

----------


## Keldon

i have a couple of buddies that got on winstrol and have jumped into the 90's also. Ive been doing alot of research on it to and have run into the same problems as you have. All the horror stories of ligament damage and dryness in the joints. From all the guys ive talked that have used it say that it works fast twitch muscle fiber and thats why they were told to take it. What would be something safe to stack with it to counter some of the problems? Primo possibly because it helps with collagen synthesis to help strengthen the ligaments.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i have a couple of buddies that got on winstrol and have jumped into the 90's also. Ive been doing alot of research on it to and have run into the same problems as you have. All the horror stories of ligament damage and dryness in the joints. From all the guys ive talked that have used it say that it works fast twitch muscle fiber and thats why they were told to take it. What would be something safe to stack with it to counter some of the problems? Primo possibly because it helps with collagen synthesis to help strengthen the ligaments.


probably deca that my guess, but i would stay from it.

----------


## Keldon

deca gives you to much bulk, as a pitcher you want lean flexible muscle mass. to much bulk will slow the arm action down and tighten you up and velocity will decrease

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> deca gives you to much bulk, as a pitcher you want lean flexible muscle mass. to much bulk will slow the arm action down and tighten you up and velocity will decrease



well dont take winny and u wont have joint problems..

----------


## Keldon

it seems to vary person to person with the type of side effects one encounters. ive done alot of searches on the board and know people who have run it without the side effects. Obviously there are the ones who have run it and had the sides effects. I was only asking if primo would be something that could be stacked successfully with winstrol in order to counter some of the possible side effects. Your post just points out the obvious and does not further anything anybody doesn’t already know. Your simply re-stating what has already been said. Twice actually with your post on deca if you read the whole thread. So if somebody would choose to take something else, what aas would increase skeletal muscle mass along with fast twitch muscle fiber and wont give to much of a weight gain? Possibly eq?

----------


## sooners04

I would work on strengthening your tendons and get your legs stronger. Look at the power pitchers, Nolan Ryan, Roger Clemons, big legs.

----------


## Keldon

100% true, all power comes from the legs, hips and core, that is where the torque is created. your looking for something to speed up your arm to generate more whip to increase velocity. That is exactly the goal to increase tendon and ligament strength. Just trying to find out if there are other aas that increase skeletal muscle mass and effect fast twitch muscle fiber and if primo is good to stack with winstrol . Keeping in mind large weight gains isnt the goal. Winstrol has been absolutely proven to increase velocity. Just got to reading alot about it and am trying to cut down on possible side effects.

----------


## Keldon

Did some more research and am thinking this will work well. Please let me know what you think. Not 100% on the pct though.

prop 100mg EOD week 1-8
winny 50mg EOD week 1-8
milk thistle 1/g a day

pct 
Clomid 100mg/30days

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

def go ED ...... winny NEEDS to be taken ED .......... and prop is better off at ED, but u can get away with EOD

----------


## HoldMyOwn311

Hey I'm with ya on the baseball thing....just make sure you do a lot of rubberband work and you should be fine.....that will help, I actually just started a Deca & Winny cycle

----------


## Kmac 13

i dont see how bigger muscles are gonna help you throw faster at all man exept for maybe your legs. Throwing faster is all about your grip and your arm position and release.

----------


## thedoctordavo

First I'd becareful with winstrol , pitching is the single most stressful excersize that there is for the joints in your throwing arm.

Nextly if you want to throw harder check your form, there are several diffrent form "styles" from Drop and Drive, Rotational Axis, Tall and Fall. Diffrent style work better for diffrent people.

Lastly whichever style you use, increasing flexability always increases velocity.

----------


## big1boy

you amature players lay off the juice. throw 200 innings or make 100+ appearances this season then you have a legit argument

----------

